# where are the cobia at?



## kennyj23 (Nov 5, 2011)

Went out Tuesday 4/21/15 was sight fishing for Cobia along the second and first sand bars, didn't see a single fish. FWC pulled us over in the pass on way back in that afternoon and said they had seen 6 Cobias caught that day so far it was about 4pm when we were coming in. I told them "well we were out all day trolling for them and didn't see a single fish" that's crazy. Am i doing something wrong? i am using a neon green jig with tail, and a neon blue with a fake rubber eel. I think i may just be in the wrong area? Are they offshore around this time of the month and not close in shore anymore? please help or give advice! i wanna catch my first cobia before the migration ends!


----------



## RedLeg (Mar 15, 2014)

Cobia fishing is the deer hunting of the gulf. There will be many times you go and come back empty handed. Makes that day you catch one even better! I believe the key is patience and presence. You gotta be focused and ya gotta be on the water!!! :thumbup:


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

I talked to two boats that went yesterday, one saw a little one, and the other saw none.

And both boats are very seasoned Cobia Hunters.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Do you have a tower?


----------



## kennyj23 (Nov 5, 2011)

no tower just been standing on the front of the boat or the side and holding on to the t-top railing. standing on the bow of the boat i could see very far around 11-1 pm but early and late in the day i couldn't see as far.


----------



## tibiasterrible (Oct 17, 2013)

Been killing Cobia in Orange Beach AL. Sight fishing some and even had a few run up on us last week while anchored to a wreck. Biggest was 57lb and also had a 47lb. Both Big ones were under Turtles separate days. Get some Costa's with 580G glass in Green lenses.


----------



## kennyj23 (Nov 5, 2011)

that sounds nice, I haven't caught my own cobia yet :/ I have the 400G (blue lens) hammerhead style (white frames)


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Big difference between the 400 lenses and the 580.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

kennyj23 said:


> that sounds nice, I haven't caught my own cobia yet :/ I have the 400G (blue lens) hammerhead style (white frames)


that's your problem...get rid of those white frames.


----------



## rscrubberrn (Apr 24, 2015)

We were out the other day, anchored on a bottom spot just off the beach and caught a 42" Cobia on live cigar minnow. Good Luck.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Here‘s one 37 lbs that ran into my spear gun.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Here‘s another 41 lb Cobia that again somehow got impaled on my Spear Gun.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

They are very curious fish. I have had them several times come up behind the boat and check out the motors. I always have a rod ready, then flip In a duster with a cig rigged back behind the motors about 15 feet, and that usually sets up a cobia fight.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Went again this AM (mon) didn't sea one Cobe. But it was a little bumpy.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

MarlinAzul said:


> With the SW wind, they drop down on the wrecks and hang the bottom. When the wind is SE they will get up top and ride the swell. Try fishing structure now.


Thats why I didnt see any winds were NE.


----------

